# E/M Help and Resources



## AprilSueMadison (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm sure this has been covered before, but my searches couldn't find it.  

Does anyone have any good suggestions for free resources to explain E/M codes for physician offices better?  I am good at coding the other procedures now, but I need help with this.  

I'm practicing and studying for my CPCD and the E/M codes get me every time.  Thank you!


----------



## JMAiken (Aug 15, 2012)

*E/M Resources*

I used E & M University. their website has alot of free stuff on it.


----------



## soprano (Aug 15, 2012)

Yes, take a look at EM University. They have a free basic course that is approximately one hour long and explains e/m coding. There are a lot of other resources on the website. Good luck!


----------



## jgarnerrhit@aol.com (Aug 22, 2012)

*EM resources*

I also, used E/M university - good tools and there is some free information

Julia Garner, RHIT


----------



## Naveen Rachagolla (Aug 22, 2012)

use emuniversity.com it is a best source


----------



## FTessaBartels (Aug 29, 2012)

*E/M university*

Speaking of E/M University ....

I haven't gotten my "case of the week" in several weeks .... anyone else notice they're missing/stopped?

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## Biller385 (Aug 29, 2012)

Now that you've mentioned it, I haven't received mine either.

Cathy


----------



## kathymoon (Aug 31, 2012)

I guess not that you mention it - I haven't seen anything either.


----------



## MnTwins29 (Aug 31, 2012)

I too have noticed it, so I went to the site and checked the archives.    The most recent case in the archives was June 28, 2011.   So, I figured what the heck, I clicked "contact us" and asked if they are still being sent.   When I get an answer, I will let everyone here know.


----------



## MnTwins29 (Aug 31, 2012)

*Wow, that was quick!*

Didn't figure an answer would come so quick on the Friday before a holiday weekend, but I just got the answer:

We will be starting again in the fall.

E/M University
Phone: 1-888-U-EM-CODE
www.EMuniversity.com

So, case of the week fans, we will see them again soon!


----------

